# CFR - Cluff Resources Pacific



## mobcat (25 July 2007)

Keep an eye on this one people IMO it has it,s fingers in some nice dirt and some serious potential i first bought early July at 0.8 and for some reason today it,s starting to spike on a negative day allround great website for DYOR check it out could be worth an hour of you time enjoy http://www.cluff.com.au/


----------



## mobcat (10 August 2007)

Holding up beautifuly during the storm of late infact i bought some more oppies at 0.2 last week at they have gone up 50 % during all this BS latley one of my only perfomers of late and happy to be on board


----------



## Sweet Synergy (31 August 2007)

Has had some serious volume through today. Looks like it will probably break up through its falling resistance line shortly.


----------



## mobcat (31 August 2007)

Nice to see the action today  I'm on ho-ls ATM in PNG  so if keeps going like this CFR might stay a bit  longer lol....... seriously good to see some action on this one today start of things to come MC around 20 mil but lots of good dirt , will put up some research when i get back home got this one pegged as a 2007 earner lets see how it fairs Monday first....... took a fist full at 1.3 on close so happy with the beer money ATM but I'm here for the bollie enjoy


----------



## mobcat (3 September 2007)

Well thats it for me guys iam free carried now sold at 1.3 1.4 1.5 looks like i can keep fishing lol i will need to havent caught much yet


----------



## SevenFX (3 September 2007)

You seem to be the only one posting here mobcat LOL :

So thought better post one, as volumes strong today as well, but not much movent in sp...YET...?????

Is this a hopeful (speckie) one of yours

SevenFX


----------



## sparky (16 January 2008)

Any updates on this...? I have heard a bit of talk on them lately, any news about anything they are doing?


----------



## Datsun Disguise (31 March 2008)

Best place for the news is from the ASX website sparky!

It sounds OK - story is that in the 80's the Tin price collapsed due to a poorly run cartel (or something) dumping years of stored inventory (kept off market to prop up the price) on the market. Tin mines closed left right and centre as it wasn't economic. So FF 20 years and Tin prices are improving, along come cluff and buy up a number of old tin mines for $3.25 and half a pack of ciggies and a drilling they will go. So they have resources but I'm not convinced of the companies mgmt credentials.... have a look at the investor briefings - i wouldn't be showing off the drilling rig they are using!! Sound like a bunch of good ol boys with a few rusty old toys.

but resource is resource - if they can manage to define it they should be worth a bit more than now - but with $2bn fully diluted shares on mkt, it won't be much more than a few cents.... Options at .001 maybe thats worth a punt...


----------



## Datsun Disguise (8 May 2008)

Well the .1 cent option punt paid off today - can't sneeze at doubling your money! Looks like the game might have changed a little for CFR - todays announcement an MOU with SAI engineering on some iron ore tenements in india - close to market, that's a plus.... Still got the regulatory hoops to get through but this one has now moved up a few rungs on my watch list.


----------



## asx256 (8 May 2008)

all should be good for CFR/CFRO from now on. expect more drilling result and in fact more drilling programs within one or two weeks. forget about todays announcement!!!! this was just a worm up for their Australian Tin projects 
so it is on my radar for sure.:


----------



## moneymajix (14 May 2008)

It would be nice to seem some NSL type movement with CFR.


*
CLUFF SIGNS INDIAN IRON ORE MOU*

Four Iron Ore Mining Lease Applications, near Chitradurga in the Indian State of Karnataka, are the subject of a Memorandum of Understanding between Cluff Resources Pacific NL and Sai Construction, Engineers and Contractors, of
Bangalore, India.

The interests of Cluff in the proposed venture will be held by Cluff's 71% owned subsidiary, Elephant Gold Pty Limited. The 29% is held by consultants to and associates of Cluff.

The MOU makes provision for the establishment of a Joint Venture Company,
Karnataka Iron Ore Mining CFRO 0.002 0.001 Pte Limited, in which the shares will be held in the
proportion Elephant Gold Pty Ltd 60%, Sai Constructions 40%.


http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...fr&timeFrameSearchType=D&releasedDuringCode=W



CFR 0.012c, + 0.001 

CFRO 0.002c, + 0.001


----------



## rob7string (20 May 2008)

I recently made my first share purchase with CFR and i have to say im already starting to freak out a little bit.
I did my research and it seemed like things would be on the up for CFR but lately theres been little movement and also a -.01 decline today. 
New drilling projects are supposed to start this week and with the recent placement issue i would of expected a little rise at least.

Can anyone give me any more insight to CFR?

Also, if i didnt make sense i apologise, im still learning!


----------



## Datsun Disguise (20 May 2008)

Hi Rob - welcome to the game. Don't feak out man! If .01 moves are making you nervous it would be best to stay away from the stock market!! It will keep you up at night, multiply those grey hairs and distract you from your best income producing asset (your job).

But, assuming that you just have first date jitters, it gets better with time and experience. One guy on here has the catch phrase "there's nothing like losing money to teach you how not to lose money." Very true - the point being just keep learning. You've made a good first step getting into the forums, there's some very knowledgable people on here - you'll find them.

Re Cluff - they should move up a little in the short term (6 months), the Tin is a good play I think and should be worth a few cents, the iron ore is just a patch of dirt so far, but prospective dirt so we might get some joy there longer term - if we can be bothered holding that long. But this is one speccie stock you've chosen! Cheap yes - but for a reason! 

One hint - at this end of the market you'll find that options can give you much better leverage to SP movement. I've picked up CFRO at .1c - no cheaper price than that except free. The options are exercisable at 2.5c, so the option should lag the share price by about 2c. eg if CFR gets to 4.5c - options (CFRO) should be 2c - means 20x increase for my holding. If I had have bought the shares I'd be looking at about 4x. Just look for the expiry date to make sure you don't end up holding nothing.....

Again, welcome! It's fun!


----------



## JTLP (20 May 2008)

Datsun Disguise said:


> Hi Rob - welcome to the game. Don't feak out man! If .01 moves are making you nervous it would be best to stay away from the stock market!! It will keep you up at night, multiply those grey hairs and distract you from your best income producing asset (your job).
> 
> But, assuming that you just have first date jitters, it gets better with time and experience. One guy on here has the catch phrase "there's nothing like losing money to teach you how not to lose money." Very true - the point being just keep learning. You've made a good first step getting into the forums, there's some very knowledgable people on here - you'll find them.
> 
> ...




Hi Rob & best of luck. DD, I think Rob's problem was that the .01 drop equated to a loss of 10% of his paper holdings!


----------



## ian2382000 (21 May 2008)

up 20% today though and reasonable volume. Basically just got to wait for some positive updates which are supposed to be very soon


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 May 2008)

Does look interesting,

I've grabbed a few at 1.1c

Lots of shares = lots of liquidity so should attract the traders,

Kinda reminds me of NSL early days mving into India

High Risk but High Reward

I'd say the placement at 0.009 would sorta provide support, although chart wise 1c now looks like very strong support

Cheers


----------



## Dr.Stock (21 May 2008)

For what its worth-from the steel guru news-www..steelguru.com/news/index/2008/03/17/Mzk0NTc

*May 21, 2008*


Update on new mineral deposits found by GSI
Dr T Subbarami Reddy union minister of state for mines said that Geological Survey of India has discovered new deposits of bauxite, manganese and iron ore in Orissa.

Mr Reddy said that *iron ore has also been discovered in Karnataka *and Tamil Nadu and graphite was discovered in Tamil Nadu. The other major mineral discoveries by GSI are gold deposits in Rajasthan, Jharkhand and *Karnataka,* base metal in Rajasthan, Maharashtra and Madhya Pradesh, *platinum group of metals in Karnataka*, limestone deposits in Meghalaya and Tamil Nadu and Clay in Kerala.

cluff signs iorn ore mou-8/5/2008 see asx

maybe a long shot but you never know
regards stock


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 May 2008)

Alright who was it?

Who's the wise guy?

1 minute its at 1.1c I got to get some coffee and come back and 40m shares go through all but clearing 1.3c

So who was it? :

On a serious note, the thing about India its minerals is that well we don't know alot about them, I'm not sure what sort of Iron Ore deposits they have, ie size/grade etc etc all I do know is that the Indian's like the CHinese want Iron ore and they want it bad, you'd think they'd check they're own back yard, but then again they probably don't have the technical expertise of Aussie miners 

Still will be interesting to see how this story unfolds


----------



## moneymajix (21 May 2008)

More dramatic increase in CFRO - went from .002 to .003c. A nice 50% gain.







See details of Placement on 15 May.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...fr&timeFrameSearchType=D&releasedDuringCode=W


----------



## Wilson! (23 May 2008)

YT, are you still holding?
I am holding cfro and cfr as well. 

Certainly is looking interesting, and kept its head up at the close today to close at 1.6c and .004c oppies

Just once I want to be the guy holding the stock that goes from 0.003c to 7.7c in a week


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 May 2008)

Hey Wilson

 yeah I'm still here, but I did take some off the table at 1.6c, I never expected this to go up 50%-60% in 2 days thats just crazy!!!!!

As with all these high risk high reward specs I always look to take some off the table if they run up too quick as that reduces my risk and brings my holding cost wayyy down,

So now I can afford to bottom draw these and see what eventuates


CFRO hey? 2.5c exercise, hmmmm could provide alot of leverage if they pull a rabit out of the hat, but very very high risk an all or nothing play imo

Cheers


----------



## Wilson! (25 May 2008)

Re: CFRO hey? 2.5c exercise, hmmmm could provide alot of leverage if they pull a rabit out of the hat"- high risk, yep sure is mate
If they pull the rabbit out, and heads are even just say 5c, then cfro will be 1.5c!!!

Thats a substantial gain. 
Worth a punt with a stop in place.


----------



## rob7string (27 May 2008)

Hey guys

Shame the sp didnt continue an upward trend today, but i have a quick question.

In the last announcement they mentioned drilling in NSW would be started last week. There hasnt been any recent news so im just wondering if a report should be coming soon?
Also, when could we expect news about the development of mines in India?

sorry if they are stupid questions, im still learning!
Thanks


----------



## camaybay (28 May 2008)

Iron in India : Early August is the expirey time for "due diligence", 10 weeks from 8/5.
If a goer the next important time is 6 mths; nov 08

Cheers

DYOR


----------



## rob7string (18 June 2008)

New announcement came out late today, just in case any of you didnt know.

I have to say it was a dissapointing announcement with the Little Bygoo tin drilling results showing no tin mineralised zones.
Hopefully the use of their new angle drill will provide some better results.
I also look forward to the continuation of the Egerton drilling.


----------



## Datsun Disguise (18 June 2008)

The other interesting thing to note was the report that they expect to release in July on the iron ore project. That should warrant some attention and get some sp movement happening. Otherwise - all a bit of a disappointment today...


----------



## Datsun Disguise (23 June 2008)

Bit of interest today, heads up to 1.4c on 50m volume, oppies up to .4c. Anyone with any info, theories or crystal balls?

Maybe it is the upcoming iron ore report due early July?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 June 2008)

Well my bottom draw was certainly rumbling hard yesterday and I didn't even realise it as I thought it was just indigestion :

Almost 80M shares and up strong on a very weak day,

Something maybe in the wings, well as I said from the start, I'm holding to see how this hold Indian Iron Ore thing eventuates


----------



## Datsun Disguise (30 June 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Well my bottom draw was certainly rumbling hard yesterday and I didn't even realise it as I thought it was just indigestion :
> 
> Almost 80M shares and up strong on a very weak day,
> 
> Something maybe in the wings, well as I said from the start, I'm holding to see how this hold Indian Iron Ore thing eventuates




How's that bottom drawer YT? Somethings in the wind with cluff! 200m depth in the buy list with 50m deoth in the sell. Are we about to see the Indian iron ore report? Seems a bit early and these things are usually delivered ahead of time. More likely the speculators getting a position ahead of the expected announcement?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 June 2008)

Yeah the bottom draw is rumbling away at the moment,

Sure looks like there's something coming, as is usually the case insiders buying is a sign of positive news to come


Watching and waiting with interest


----------



## Caliente (30 June 2008)

Great action today for this NSL style play. Stuck 10G's for a crack this morning at 1.8/.

Definitely more of a trade for me at this stage then a firm hold. I like the India Iron Ore story and NSL has rewarded holders handsomely so far =) 

ArcelorMittal is ALL OVER CNBC this morning with the stake in Macarthur Coal and also interest in buying RioTinto - the theme being that Mittal wants to transition into a self sufficient producer with stakes in steel inputs/.


----------



## skiper (30 June 2008)

Caliente said:


> Great action today for this NSL style play. Stuck 10G's for a crack this morning at 1.8/.
> 
> Definitely more of a trade for me at this stage then a firm hold. I like the India Iron Ore story and NSL has rewarded holders handsomely so far =)
> 
> ArcelorMittal is ALL OVER CNBC this morning with the stake in Macarthur Coal and also interest in buying RioTinto - the theme being that Mittal wants to transition into a self sufficient producer with stakes in steel inputs/.




Sounds interesting, in with 7m and we will see where we go. 

In too win lol


----------



## Datsun Disguise (30 June 2008)

rob7string said:


> I recently made my first share purchase with CFR and i have to say im already starting to freak out a little bit.




Hey Rob - still freaking out? Hope so but for all the right reasons this time! I don't know what is coming regarding the content of the iron ore report but given the volume and substantial sp movement today I'm going to assume it is something worthwhile. 

Had a look at the NSL chart that has been mentioned here previously - I agree I'd love to see some similar action with Cluff!

Don't mind disclosing I hold options.

PS Earlier posting should read "Are we about to see the Indian iron ore report? Seems a bit early and these things are NOT usually delivered ahead of time."


----------



## rob7string (30 June 2008)

Datsun Disguise said:


> Hey Rob - still freaking out? Hope so but for all the right reasons this time! I don't know what is coming regarding the content of the iron ore report but given the volume and substantial sp movement today I'm going to assume it is something worthwhile.
> "




Well im definitely glad i didnt sell! I originally purchased for 1.2c so i have to say im really looking forward to the report regarding the Indian Iron Ore. I understand now that i have to be patient!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 July 2008)

Wow, correction? what correction? lol CFR is reaching 2 year highs

Such a strong surge in the past week and the volume hasn't been small either

Wilson looks like the options were a nice play for you, they're doing volume at 1c Nice!


----------



## tradingbull (2 July 2008)

Hi YT,

What are your thoughts on cfr atm.....?
Another P & D or something of substance, I think the latter personally but would like your slant on things....

cheers Tbull.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 July 2008)

Hey TB,

If you read my posts you'll see I bought this originally at 1.1c - 1.2c because I thought 1c was good support and that the Indian Iron Ore projects provided good upside

It ran very quickly after I bought a few weeks back so i took some profits at 1.6c which greatly reduced my entry cost allowing me to bottom draw my remaining parcel


Recently the bottom draw stirried, but as yet no news, I will continu to hold this bottom draw parcel which I have now held for a few weeks to see how the whole Indina Iron Ore thing pans out


----------



## tradingbull (3 July 2008)

YT,

Thanks for your reply, I think cfr is looking interesting atm , some strong buying on a down day....... waiting for report any day now !


----------



## nomore4s (3 July 2008)

Chart for CFR.

Some good signs imo, looking very text book atm.

A good sign of strength (SOS) in the original breakout from under 1c with a last point of support (LPS) on the retest of 1.1c. Very good signs for the beginning of a new trend.

Todays bar also is very bullish imo, closed the gap left after Mondays jump but more importantly closed at the high on highish volume indicating to me some support now at that 1.6c/1.7c level. Especially considering the weakness in the general market - a few of my other spec stocks lost some recent gains today but CFR held strong.

I hold.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 July 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey TB,
> 
> If you read my posts you'll see I bought this originally at 1.1c - 1.2c because I thought 1c was good support and that the Indian Iron Ore projects provided good upside
> 
> ...




Well  CFR just goes from strength to strength, I can't believe how well its performed and to think it was just meant to be a spec trade for me,

Well I went against my gut and locked in some more profits today at 2.1c, it just killed me to see it drop from 2.2c to 1.6c in such a short space of time

Still holding a few to see how this Indian Iron Ore thing pans out


----------



## Neutral (4 July 2008)

When is the announcement due? These sort of stocks perplex me! No anouncements but a continuing up-trend with good volume. I'm surprised the ASX hasn't questioned them about the rise in SP.

Neutral


----------



## nomore4s (6 July 2008)

Weekly chart of CFR, shows a nice overview of the stock atm.

Some signs of accumulation imo,  especially since around March 07. Stock brought up to a certain level and then price is left to sag back down and the process begins again.

The buying has obviously become more urgent since the end of April when we have had the nice surge in volume and price. Nice example of a SOS or a jump across the creek with a nice LPS on reduced volume, we now look to have another SOS (yet to be completed and of course needing conformation with a LPS).

I would now be wanting the volume to really drop off and spreads to narrow during the next leg down. Consolidation above 2c would be great. But this push higher may continue for another bar or 2 (can only hope so anyway).

I have sold some shares last week and am now free holding a parcel for a no risk longer term holding to see where this stock will end up. I will look to add another parcel to trade more aggressively if the price action is favourable.

Good luck all


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 July 2008)

Amazing, simply amazing,

One of the star performing stocks since this savage mkt sell off began, its up around 120%

I should have bet the entire farm on this one, lol

Have taken substantial profits now and am still holding a nice little parcel thats way more than free carried,

to think of how many I bought and could have bought but a few weeks back at 1.1c-1.2c


----------



## Datsun Disguise (9 July 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Amazing, simply amazing,
> 
> to think of how many I bought and could have bought but a few weeks back at 1.1c-1.2c




I hear you YT, I picked up options at 0.1c, although not a huge amount. Of course it wasn't even a spec stock at that point, then the IO announcement came along. Why didn't I grab more at 0.2 / 0.3? plenty of opportunity to. 

Regret, it has been the ruination of many, take what you can and move on to the next opportunity. Maybe I should trade what's left of my holding, with fluctuations between 0.6 to 1c there's plenty of scope to increase my holding for free.

IO report not far away now though, I think we'd all be well advised to be holding something at that point


----------



## uahmad (10 July 2008)

With the much waited NSL announcement out this afternoon which seems positive? What affect if any do you guys think it will have on CFR?


----------



## ans25 (11 July 2008)

Well this thing cant get past 3c at the moment, seems like sooo much volume and a lot of day trading involved at the moment, generally opens up very high and sort of peters out as the day gets older.

Needs an announcement or two to get it jump starting again, although having a 100% return in the last month or 2 is nothing to complain about.

But Im not sure whether NSL announcements will have any significant result to CFR, they are very different.

If anything NSL and CAG perhaps with Faldi involved in both.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 July 2008)

I am blown away by CFR's continual upward movement day by day on massive volume, I started taking profits too early, lol can't win them all, also Ans you do realsie that in these dirty toxic markets CFR has put on well aroud 140% thats massive mate and nothing to scoff at, its amazing really 

I think what people are saying when they compare NSL and CFR is that they are both Indian based Iron ore plays, the only 2 I know of on the ASX anyway, but I can see what Ans is saying too

Oh and UAHMAD, that wasn't the announcement we're all waiting for, its an experts/valuation report on the Indian Iron Ore project which was meant to be out early July so any day now, I think the build up in volume is a giveway ie insiders, as if the ASX can't see this too


----------



## uahmad (12 July 2008)

Thanks YT, yeh i know about the annoucement CFR is waiting for. Hopefully its Monday/Tuesday as I think many have bought into it expecting a steep increase in SP once the announcement is made, however the later "early july" goes I think SP might slide down back to the .18/.19 levels.

Certainly a lot of upside/reward to this company though.


----------



## Largesse (12 July 2008)

I disagree with this point uahmad.

Continuing with the NSL comparison, the longer they held off the annoucement, the further the SP appreciated. Could be a similar deal with CFR.

If CFR has the goods, it will keep moving. People see the super small share price, and the multitude of zero's in their portfolios and feel confident that they are getting 'value'.


----------



## Ashsaege (15 July 2008)

uahmad said:


> Thanks YT, yeh i know about the annoucement CFR is waiting for. Hopefully its Monday/Tuesday as I think many have bought into it expecting a steep increase in SP once the announcement is made, however the later "early july" goes I think SP might slide down back to the .18/.19 levels.
> 
> Certainly a lot of upside/reward to this company though.




It has slid today... down 22%, currently at 1.7cents. I wander why... maybe a negative announcement coming and inside trading? The all ords down to 4910. It's done well lately, but im pretty curious on what has made the SP move.


----------



## nomore4s (15 July 2008)

Ashsaege said:


> It has slid today... down 22%, currently at 1.7cents. I wander why... maybe a negative announcement coming and inside trading? The all ords down to 4910. It's done well lately, but im pretty curious on what has made the SP move.




Some panic in the markets today imo, people starting to worry about how far the market will drop and are taking some money off the table especially in the specs. Probably means we are getting close to at least a short term bottom.

My


----------



## michael_selway (16 July 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I am blown away by CFR's continual upward movement day by day on massive volume, I started taking profits too early, lol can't win them all, also Ans you do realsie that in these dirty toxic markets CFR has put on well aroud 140% thats massive mate and nothing to scoff at, its amazing really
> 
> I think what people are saying when they compare NSL and CFR is that they are both Indian based Iron ore plays, the only 2 I know of on the ASX anyway, but I can see what Ans is saying too
> 
> Oh and UAHMAD, that wasn't the announcement we're all waiting for, its an experts/valuation report on the Indian Iron Ore project which was meant to be out early July so any day now, I think the build up in volume is a giveway ie insiders, as if the ASX can't see this too




Taking profits early was a good thing in hind sigght 

thx

MS

Business Description 
Cluff Resources Pacific NL (CFR) is a gemstone producing company with diamond, ruby and sapphire projects in eastern Australia. Cluff is involved in the exploration, mining, processing and marketing of gemstones. Moreover, Cluff have recently moved into Tin exploration in several regions in NSW.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 July 2008)

Hey Michael,

Yeah it would seem this time taking profits 2.1c-2.4c paid off, however I did also take some profits at 1.6c orginally which I regreted but like I said can't win them all, a few days back I was regretting taking profits so early, now it loks well timed, guess thats the mkts

CFR traded up so strong and defied logic in tough mkt conditions, I think alot were punting on the Indian Iron Ore ann, however NSL's performance probably took the wind out of the punters sail

Waiting for the Iron Ore update


----------



## Drubula (22 July 2008)

Good move today hopefully in anticipation of the announcement most CFR holders are anxious more, myself included. Might hold for another month then time to move on if nothing forthcoming.


----------



## Ashsaege (29 July 2008)

Announcement is out and Cluff is getting punnelled by the market - down 31.58%! ouch. Im happy i sold out last week.

Can anyone shed some light on the announcement? Im currently in country and the internet here is way too slow to download the 29page announcement.


----------



## Family_Guy (29 July 2008)

Not sure. High grade ore, low production costs. Still a while away. Needs more drilling. Thats all i really understand. This is one i have had on my watch list. Would like to get a better idea of what really happened with the report.


----------



## Kobsy (29 July 2008)

I didn't print the report, skimmed over it- May be something to do with the issuing of mining leases


----------



## Spaghetti (29 July 2008)

Anyone know what DSO sells for in India? Have read they export mainly fines which they consider rubbish and sell lumps to domesic market primarily. Also hear they are trying to stop export of lump and fines. So would this impact on the selling price as I think export of iron ore is where benchmark prices are set. Does sound good as India has high grade, though also high impurity as well...still maybe a profitable venture just wondering if all this export intervention is to keep prices low for Indian steelmakers. Even so with low cost may still be ok for a compnay with a low m/c.


----------



## Spaghetti (29 July 2008)

Sorry didn't see the report come out..ooops. The fine price doesn't make sense against the general research I have done. More work needed. Not many mine lease applications approved. maybe wait and see with this one.


----------



## kkyyoo (29 July 2008)

What I've understood from the report:

5 mining targets
Theres only 2 potential targets from report:

a. 200,000 tonnes of Iron ore with very Low impurity (which is very good)
    If mined, can generate a revenue of about $14 million 
b. 100,000 tonnes of Iron ore, revenue around $12 million

there are lots of illegal mining happening... 

it is very unlikely for mining permits to be granted by the government
(1200 ish application, only 46 granted ... less than 3% chance to be granted)

And the process for obtaining a permit and licence to mine (if lucky enough to be in the 3%) it will take around 400 to 700 days for the permit to be passed because it need to pass 77 offices... 


End note: exploration results are encouraging but other risks are a high ( such as delays in mining because of license problem, theft by illegal mining, etc). Can be classified as high risk expenditure ? 


nevertheless... time to buy since its a bargain ??


----------



## Spaghetti (29 July 2008)

Would be nice if cluff finally did get something, but maybe not this time..so perhaps best for trading when it is in pump and dump mode. They have done well to last this long, thought they may have been onto something at long last.


----------



## nunthewiser (29 July 2008)

LOL just an observation .. CFR used to be into diamonds too ...... funny how these poundpups all seem to find the mineral of the moment  ........FMS ring a bell ?? .... kinda when the uranium boom was on ...lol every tom dick and larry was finding that too. anyways ,,,,. go poundpups for believers


----------



## shaunm (29 July 2008)

Apart from the current market chaos, I think I will remember 2008 as the year of disappointing Indian IO plays.
Yes the costs of mining and shipping in India are lower than Oz, and the grade/impurities are great but it really seems like a backwater in the area of infrastructure and government dealings.

Illegal miners everywhere & even one of the exploration areas is unlikely to be mined due to environment sensitivity. The bloody road is dug up to stop tree theifs ( can you believe it) and not even 4 wheel drive access is available there.

Big promises for small fry. I should have sold when the hype was at it's peak.
I managed to get out of this one today before the bottom fell out.
Wish I could say the same for NSL.


----------



## LRG (29 July 2008)

does any one know how the CFRO options work.  They are at 0.003 cents and expire in Nov 08.  

I can't work out what the strike price is.

I can't find them on the ASX but, I can place an order to buy through e-trade?

what is the go - can anyone help?

would you take the risk with the current negative vibe around???


----------



## nunthewiser (29 July 2008)

CFRO conversion price .025 30/11/08

http://www.afrsmartinvestor.com.au/tools/tables/Terms_of_exercise.pdf


----------



## nunthewiser (29 July 2008)

ooops  conversion price=excerices price,..................same thing , different lingo........................................................................


----------



## LRG (29 July 2008)

thanx mate,

2.5 c by late nov?

given the report, does anyone think this is a possibility in 4 months?

i was considering buying tmw at 0.003 - but would i just be throwing my mony away, if there is no chance the sp will get above the 1's again in the next few weeks/months.


----------



## nunthewiser (29 July 2008)

Personally wouldnt touch the oppies with a ten foot pole due to the expiry date ..... if they dont recover quick you got no time on ya side to hold and wait ...... expire worthless then ya done ALL ya cash , anyways each to there own im just sayin  I wouldnt touchem


----------



## LRG (29 July 2008)

I will amned my order to 0.001 then.

just a gamble play

if it has a little kick, i will take the profit and run.

thanks for your views mate.


----------



## LRG (7 August 2008)

I pulled my order on them CFRO's - there is no way IMO they will get to 2.5c before expiry.

I contacted CFR though - they think their shares have been oversold.  They think they have a resource proposition that will show results sometime in the future.

I am thinking about entering if they go to 0.008.  Have been hovering between 0.009 & 0.01 for the last few days.

Does anyone else maintain any fiath in these or have you al dumped them?

It is difficult to really ascertain the true potential if any here.


----------



## nunthewiser (16 January 2009)

bought a few of this pound pup today .005

the vols on the 6th and today hit a few alarms for me

this is NOT an investment material stock 

This a position trade for me 


maybe worth a looksie as a dodgy old punt for the more carefree out there


----------



## shaunQ (1 April 2009)

This looks like it might be going for another run, or maybe not. Shot up to 200% yesterday, down 22% today.

TEN GEM DIAMONDS (2.42 CARATS) RECOVERED AT BINGARA                                   

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00940587

Definitely a spec. stock - are you still in Nun?


----------



## nunthewiser (1 April 2009)

shaunQ said:


> This looks like it might be going for another run, or maybe not. Shot up to 200% yesterday, down 22% today.
> 
> TEN GEM DIAMONDS (2.42 CARATS) RECOVERED AT BINGARA
> 
> ...




lol was wondering if this was gunna get a mention , waited and waited all yesterday and last night to  see if anyone else held ...... no i sold out in the spike , went to re-enter today but got sidetracked .. will be watching closely now as there maybe a tick or 2 to make a buck on while the vols are there 

cheers


----------



## mickyj (2 July 2009)

50% rise today  after annoucment.

UNDERGROUND MINE IDENTIFIED ON MONTE CHRISTO LEASE


An underground mine has been identified by Cluff’s drilling at the Monte Christo Mining
Lease, on the Bingara Diamond Field. Whilst drilling at a depth of 5.9 metres (20 feet) the
wire line core barrel dropped 1.8 metres, 0.9 metres through an open hole, and another
0.9 metres through very soft mud interpreted as soft rock shovelled into a cavity. The cavity
is interpreted as old mine workings.
The hole (MCR 26) is located on the 20 acre Monte Christo mining lease, from which
about 18,000 carats of diamonds were reported to have been produced at extremely
high grades, initially at up to 5000 carats per hundred tones, but averaging 500 carats per
hundred tones by 1903, according to NSW Mines Department records.
Figure 1 shows the location of drill hole MCR 26, fifty metres south of Cluff’s open cut from
which 1,400 carats of diamonds were recovered in the 1990s. This open cut mined tunnels
stated by the NSW Mines Department to be the Monte Christo Mine (NSW Dept Mines
Annual Report, 1894), but grades recovered were not consistent with Captain Rogers’ worldrenowned
Monte Christo Mine. Information for the maps was supplied to the Mines
Department by a third party, however, and is now considered by Cluff to describe earlier
workings on the lease.
The hole was sited within a group of old shafts, to confirm that they were used for production.
Intersection of an 1.8 metre high mining cavity in the drill hole indicates substantial
production. Further drilling and pitting for bulk sampling is underway to determine
whether this is the former Monte Christo Mine.
The Monte Christo Diamond Mine was worked underground on two near horizontal levels by
shafts 30 feet (9 metres) and 50 feet (15 metres) deep. This cavity may be the upper level of
this mine, worked from the nearby 50 foot shaft.
The lower level may also have been mined by this shaft. Clays drilled below this cavity
contained chert pebbles in a 2.8 metre bed above the hard basement at 13.5 metres. As
similar pebbles were recorded in the shaft waste dump, it is possible that the shaft also gave
access to the lower level.
Additional drill holes are under way to confirm the best location for a pit to investigate the
cavity, and bulk sample both the upper and lower levels. A bulk sampling pit is currently in
progress near drill hole MRP 25 to test whether a fragmental rock penetrated between 5 and
7.5 metres carries diamonds.


----------



## Putty7 (22 September 2009)

New asx announcement today, volume spiked on announcement and price up slightly, I ownly have a hatfull of these, just thought anyone who has them might be interested....

THIRTY DIAMONDS RECOVERED FROM MONTE CHRISTO LEASE, BINGARA
Thirty diamonds have been recovered in the process of deepening Bulk Sampling Pit
MCR 45 (over Hole MCR 26) to the interpreted second mining level at 13.5 metres. The
diamonds came from the upper level, previously sampled but now exposed over a larger
area, to further clarify what was mined. Unmined gravels from this level were extracted
and processed, and the diamonds recovered are shown below.....etc etc


----------



## kkyyoo (30 September 2009)

from 3:11 PM Eastern Time some one is dumping CFR like nuts (30 Mil Support @0.05 gone like the wind in less then 1 hr)


----------

